# Fish St Joseph Bay in Jon Boat?



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be going to Cape San Blas and staying right next to the state park in Barrier Dunes either end of June or beginning of July. I have read a few things online about people fishing the bay in a jon boat. I have a 16' jon boat that is at least 4' wide and has a 15 hp new outboard on it. What are your thoughts on fishing the bay in this? 

Can I do it safely?

If so, would best ramp be at the state park?

I've never been to this area before.

thanks.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have slayed fish over there in a canoe, wading, kayak, john boat, and a flats boat. So you will be plenty fine in the jon boat. If you are staying near the park you can put in at the ramp inside the park. Your only other options are Presnells or the City ramp and that's going to be a long ride across the bay to where your at.
It is a beautiful area.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Watch the tides. At low tide the lower end of the bay is not floatable with a cork. I found out the had way fished till the tide started turning and then tried to paddle back to the boat launch and walked in the mud draging my yak the last 3/4 of mile. Lesson learned


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Youll be fine in that boat. I went out in the atlantic in a 16ft bass tracker with a 40 on the back. Coming back in through Sebastian inlet was a bit hairy though!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

You will be just fine. Launch there at state park, fish the flats around Black's Island (island with a dozen cottages on it). Only problem-you may fry like an egg on a john boat in july in the bay.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Any tips on bait and rigs as well as specific spots would be great as well. Thanks again.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I fish there all the time. Since your new i will keep it basic. I could be wrong but i dont think anybody sells live bait on the cape. Presnells is the closest. I would have a couple dozen live shrimp in a bucket w aerator, some DOA shrimp and some Gulp shrimp. Bait fish will go through your live shrimp pretty quick but you will still get some trout. Artificials will withstand the numerous attacks. Be on the grass flats around blacks island at daylight working the grassbeds. Just drift fish and cast. After a couple hours once the day warms up find the deep channels on the cape side of the island and drop those live shrimp in those deeper holes. Go back and do the same a couple hoursbefore sunset.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I think the bait shop on the cape next to the BP has live bait.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

Any info on best colors for DOA and Gulp? 

I am from Indiana so don't get to fish down there much. We used to always charter a boat and go bottom fish but once fuel prices skyrocketing that is not affordable anymore. It is a shame because I love to go offshore deepsea more than anything. I think the last trip I took the private charter was $75 an hour if that tells you anything.

If anyone is looking for a couple of experienced fisherman to ride along on a trip to help out and chip in on fuel the last week of June we'd love to go.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

In St. Joe I've always done well on root beer colored gulp and DOA.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

johnboatjosh said:


> In St. Joe I've always done well on root beer colored gulp and DOA.


+1 on that


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

If you put in at the State Park ramp, you can find lots of spots near there to fish in an jon boat. Might have to keep it tight to the shore if it's really windy or choppy though.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

at Eagle harbor right?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

white with red head floating mirrolure.


----------



## TouristRig (Mar 3, 2014)

I have fished SJB in a 16' tiller steering john boat a lot. Stop in at ST Joe Shrimp Co, on the way out to the Cape, and get a map of the boat roads. It is a Google Earth photo that shows where the boat roads are cut, so you can navigate near Black's Island. I always chose where to fish based on the wind.

Consider buying an annual pass for the state park, which will allow you to enter before daylight. If you pay each day then you will have to wait until 8 AM to enter.

Check to see if scallop season has opened, and bring your snorkel gear if it has. It is a blast, when it gets too hot to fish. The bay is gin clear, so be prepared with fluoro leaders.

I will be there around the same time; maybe we will see each other.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for tips. We just booked June 22-29. I wanted to go in July but my sister-in-law is due to have a baby July 12 so I lost that argument. Wife wanted to make sure we were back in time. When are you going?


----------



## TouristRig (Mar 3, 2014)

We are heading down the week of the July 4th.


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

If you put in at the state park or Presnells and run along the flats you will be fine. We fish in a 16' Carolina skiff and don't have any problems until we try and cut across the bay in deep water. Scallop Cove bait & tackle 850-227-7557 (next to the BP on the cape) sells live shrimp.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

what about paying for a campsite? someone mentioned that would allow you in/out any time as well as not pay a separate launch fee.


----------



## briansturgeon (Apr 24, 2013)

which version of the gulp and doa shrimp are the best? I have read about the different ones and I'm not sure which ones to get. Some apparently don't hold up as well? 

also what size and hook/weight? thanks again as i'm just a hoosier so don't get a chance to fish like that very much.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BP station sells bait. Put in at state park (Eagle Harbor) yer gonna pay entrance fee daily.
Here's a route to follow from park to end of bay on that side, the dots mean nothing, only way I can figure out how to draw a line. 
Pay attention to old bomb craters, round sandy areas, there's always something hungry in em. 
Have fun! The whole area on that side looks fishy, don't get hung up on fishing a area hard because there should be a fish in there, too much habitat to try.

Forgot this info. There's loose seagrasss back in that part of the bay that tends to stack up. Don't know if its tide or wind related. Do have a alternate lure choice if that happens. Gotta get under that stuff. Find out how to rig the DOA shrimp with a "weed guard", should be somewhere on the DOA site.


----------

